# Pular GTi-R turbocharger questions.



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi, I'm sorry to bother you guys, but I am in the middle of my turbo project and I need some help. The turbo I will be using is a T28 off of a Nissan Pulsar GTi-R. I need to know what size the oil inlet fitting is. Also, most importantly, where can I get a T25 oil drain fitting tapped for NPT? Please help me out, as oil lines are one of the last things I need to complete my project. Thanks for any help you can provide me with.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I used a 7/16-20 brake adaptor

like this one:










I'm running the exact same turbo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Thank you very much. What about a drain flange?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't remember the part number, actually I got all my stuff in today! I'll check and see... it was a pipe fitting to a -10 and then to s/s hose....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well I just looked but I have to see if it fits on the turbo tomorrow...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks, is a drain flange necessary, or is the turbo already tapped?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I looked this morning and I think it was tapped but the fitting I got is too big so I'm going to tap the flange Hotshot sent me and make it work.... everything fits! It looks pretty nice!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

So, Is the turbo oil drain threaded for a drain fitting, or is there a flange? Don't know the size do ya?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think it is threaded... didn't look closely... but I don't know the exact size so I'm going to get a flange threaded to the size of fitting I have... works out either way...


----------

